# apagar motor con sensor de temperatura



## garzon (Dic 6, 2009)

Estoy aqui buscando mucha ayuda para poder hacer un montaje de unb sensor de temperatura que me permita apagar un motor monofasico cuando llegue a mas o menos 50 grados o 60 grados.

eh leido sobre muchos sensores de temperatura y me han gustado estos como por ejemplo una temocupla oun termistor o un RTD  pero no se como hacer el circuito para montarlo en la protoboard porque se me presentan dudas como por ejemplo la adquisicion de datos o el acondicionamiento de la señal  y logicamente controlar la temperatura para que a 50 grados o a 60 grados se apague el motor.

entonces acudo a ustedes para a ver si me pueden explicar de como hacer un sensor de temperatura que me apague un motor monofasico a 50 o a 60 grados centigrados les agradeceria mucho si me pueden ayudar.


----------



## Christian B (Dic 6, 2009)

Hay termostatos bimetálicos encapsulados ( on-off) con temperaturas de corte entre 40°C y 200°C aprox.
Aguantan unos 16 Amp, así que si es monofásico y te da la potencia, lo podés usar directamente ( tené en cuenta que la corriente de arranque de un motor es unas 7 veces la nominal) Si después de algunos usos se abre o se queda pegado, vas a tener que usar un contactor ( y otro termostato !  .)

Montalo con grasa siliconada sobre alguna aleta de disipación del cuerpo.
Saludos


----------



## garzon (Dic 6, 2009)

y este termostato como lo consigo para poder hacer que se apague la temperatura 50 o 60 grados para montarlo y como puedo hacer el circuito para armarlo en la protoboard y  se apague el motor  monofasico de 120v tengo esa duda me la podia responder por favor


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 6, 2009)

garzon dijo:


> y este termostato como lo consigo para poder hacer que se apague la temperatura 50 o 60 grados para montarlo ....


Primero te das una vuelta por aquí:

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores

Averigua por termostatos *"KLICSON"*, vienen en muchos rangos de temperatura

No necesitan "Circuito", si tu motor NO es demasiado "Grande" (En consumo) pueden manejar en forma directa el consumo de corriente.
Simplemente se conectan en serie con la alimentación del motor, si se sobrecalienta, apaga el motor, al enfriarse lo conecta nuevamente.


----------



## ElTallercito (Dic 6, 2009)

Como info adicional esos "protectores termicos"(asi los llamabamos en el laburo) se usan como proteccion en electrodomesticos y productos electronicos que trabajen con calor. Hay otros que vienen dentros de los transformadores que son mas chiquitos, pero esos una vez que se abren no vuelven a cerrarse. Ahi les mando una fotito.


----------

